

Ask HN: How much is a link to my app worth?  - thinkbohemian

I just got featured on killerstartups.com, now I have people actively vying for my wallet. Some sites offer to write a review for a fee (read sell a link). Most are relatively low page rank ~PR2.<p>Has anyone bought links this way, and did anything good come of it?
======
Travis
I'd recommend against it, although I don't have experience.

1) if they're reputable, they will just review you (not charge a fee). Also
recall that the FCC requires bloggers to include financial disclosures now, so
that will lessen the impact. 2) if it's not a reputable blog/site, then you're
not going to get much PR benefit 3) a lot of these sites exist just for PR,
and will eventually get revealed/shut down (there are few/no guarantees that
the site will exist shortly, or that it will continue with any positive page
rank. Chances are they built their PR on greyhat techniques) 4) Doubtful that
you'll get any meaningful signups through this, which means that you're just
thinking about your PageRank. Which leads to, 5) don't manipulate your PR; it
will quickly become a full time job. The proper way is to follow all the
google guidelines and build longer lasting relationships with legit bloggers
and review sites.

~~~
thinkbohemian
thanks, seems reasonable.

------
stevenloi
I'd second not buying links this way. There's a ton of free ways you can
personally market your app already. Since you mentioned the sites that
solicited have relatively low page rank, it's not worth the time/risk/money.

------
tbgvi
Agree with the others, buying links isn't worth it. Google will eventually
catch on and devalue it, so it's a waste in the end.

Focus on sites/bloggers where your potential users are. The most useful links
are the one's that actually drive traffic directly to your site that end up
converting.

I listen to/trust Rand from SEOmoz on SEO issues, here's his thoughts about
paid links: <http://www.seomoz.org/blog/our-stance-on-paid-links-link-ads>

------
coryl
Paying for backlinks is garbage, just keep pumping out your product. When
you're at a stage where you can write something interesting, whip together a
press release and mail a bunch of tech blogs. If you get coverage from even 1
of the big guys, theres a trickle down effect where tons of blogs will write
and link to you thereafter.

